# Barclays bank



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

What's the point of phoning your 'local' branch, only to be put on hold for 15 minutes then end up in a conversation with someone who barely speaks English, who's sat in a call centre located in the arse end of India?

And their helpful tip? Pop into your local branch!

TWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATSSSSSSSSS.. :evil:


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

I love my Barclays account, especially the online facility I get.

To log in, I need my name, membership number (12 digits) a 5 digit PIN code and 2 random letters from my security word.

After keying all that I then have the freedom to do absolutey sod all except view a statement because I don't have the security clearance WTF!

I couldn't even set up a direct debit into another barclays account.

If my local branch didnt open on a saturday morning, Id've ditched them.

Mike


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I fell out with NatWest a few years ago, and since then I've had an account with Smile. Must say that I've got nothing but praise for them. They use a UK call centre, with people who have English as a 1st language. They are polite and efficient. I can log in to my account at any time and set up DDs, money transfers, pay bills, see statements, send secure messages. Thought I might have a problem when I used a cash machine that didn't dispense but still charged my account. One phone call and all sorted within 48 hours. Fantastic.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

.

Clicking on "See Statements" and "Detailed Search"? works fine for me.


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

I've now with Alliance and Leicester after being a Barclays customer for 10+ years. They lost a cheque for Â£600 and didn't get the matter sorted for 6months!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> What's the point of phoning your 'local' branch, only to be put on hold for 15 minutes then end up in a conversation with someone who barely speaks English, who's sat in a call centre located in the arse end of India?
> 
> And their helpful tip? Pop into your local branch!
> 
> TWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATSSSSSSSSS.. :evil:


You need to get yourself a named Barclays personal banker with a direct phone number....



mw22 said:


> After keying all that I then have the freedom to do absolutey sod all except view a statement because I don't have the security clearance WTF!
> 
> I couldn't even set up a direct debit into another barclays account.


Weird - I think Barclays on-line banking is ok - it certainly covers 95% of things I want to do - check my statement, make instant bill payments or transfers, set up future payments, check my mortgage. Obviously something is broken on your account set up - have you spoken to them?


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

No, I've never progressed it to get it resolved.

I have all the options to do everything I need, I can go in set up everything I want - like setting up a direct debit - but when I've got to the end it couldn't authorise/confirm it!

I've only ever needed to set up 2 debits myself in as long as I can remember, hence why I've not chased a resolution for it.

Mike


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I couldnt be happier with Barclays. Echo all of the good things aready mentioned.

Ive never dealt with anyone in india, its always been a very well spoken person who I've Ive assumed to be english and UK based :?

Sort yourself out a premier banking account and you get a named banker as Clived has suggested


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

www.saynoto0870.com and do a search for Barclays, should give you a UK based call centre number 8)

worked for me when I tried ringing HSBC only to be told the same as you from an Indian, (probably half way through making a curry for her 20 brothers & sisters in her mud-shack): "pop in to your local branch" :evil: useless idiots..... :?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> www.saynoto0870.com


Just bookmarked that one TYVM

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> www.saynoto0870.com and do a search for Barclays, should give you a UK based call centre number 8)
> 
> worked for me when I tried ringing HSBC only to be told the same as you from an Indian, (probably half way through making a curry for her 20 brothers & sisters in her mud-shack): "pop in to your local branch" :evil: useless idiots..... :?


Sorry but that is racist :?

I don't like Indian call centres either, but only because I have trouble communicating with them. It doesn't cause me to make a racist generalisation that they live in mud huts with 20 brothers and sisters.

I think the comment is inappropriate and I suggest you edit it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Carlos said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > www.saynoto0870.com and do a search for Barclays, should give you a UK based call centre number 8)
> ...


sorry for stereotyping, but it wasnt racist - it had nothing to do with RACE! (i.e wasnt racist!)....so no im not editing


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Carlos said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > www.saynoto0870.com and do a search for Barclays, should give you a UK based call centre number 8)
> ...


Agreed totally. It frustrates me getting through to Indian call centres but only due to the difficulty in communicating sometimes. The majority of time, once over this, they are very polite and helpful.

I also think that the comment is bordering on, if not full on, racist. You've done the mud shack, done the curry, done the 20 brothers and sisters so why not just finish off with the smell and then you'll have a full house! :?

If you did some research, instead of being a pig ignorant retard, you'd probably find that they live in richer and better surroundings and have a better lifestyles than people over here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


:lol: :lol: which planet are you from :roll:

oh no, he sterotyped an Indian - "BURN THE RACIST"........get a life....... :roll:

go correct some spelling in a thread somewhere, you low life (or should that be NO life in your case) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> sorry for stereotyping, but it wasnt racist - it had nothing to do with RACE! (i.e wasnt racist!)....so no im not editing


Go on, edit it and I will edit out the quoting. Before anyone else sees it.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> :lol: :lol: which planet are you from :roll:


Hopefully not the same one as you're from, you fucking muppet.

P.S. That wasn't a personal insult. I was just stereotyping!


----------

